# Working while waiting for second semester to start?



## lariza (Feb 27, 2018)

I am currently in Australia on a Work and Holiday visa which will expire on March 3rd, 2018. I will be applying for a Student Visa soon as I have received my CoE for Uni recently, but I've come to understand that you are not allowed to work until commencement of your course. I've applied for the second semester due to travelling when the first semester starts that had already been pre-arranged. So I am unable to work until July when my course begins.

Is there any way I can work while I am waiting? I've been in Australia for the past year now and it seems pointless to wait around for 4 months without work.

I've started reading about BVE but I'm not sure if that applies to me.


----------



## erinshay (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am in a rather similar situation where I am on shore and will only commence studies in the second sem.
Did you managed to find a way to work before the course commences?


----------

